# Sweet Midgets!



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I just picked up another Sweet Midget PFS from Perry in a trade. It's a beautiful Slingshot. I'm quite happy with the trade. This one is a MK II with the custom grip. Feels great in the hand, and has proven to be a very nice shooter. If you are a PFS fan and dont have one of these. YOU SHOULD!

The custom grip as Perry is calling it is very different than the first one I picked up. I notice it sits much lower in my hand, I'll take more pics when I have a chance to show what I'm talking about. Both are comfortable for me to shoot. Just dont make me choose!










Thanks Perry.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

MK II with the custom grip is on the left.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Brainleak,

Actually I've managed to cause confusion as per names. The Custom Grip is the Sweet Midget with finger grooves, and the MKII is the one without the grooves. I am very glad you are enjoying them, regardless of what they are called.

Perry


----------

